# Any Canadians On Here?



## rhynardt (Mar 10, 2016)

As the subject line says, any Canadians around? I need to ask a few questions


----------



## atlas ten (Mar 10, 2016)

Here in Alberta.  
Jack

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## great white (Mar 10, 2016)

East coast.


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Atlas and Great white. Thanks for responding. Can I pm you guys?


----------



## Techie1961 (Mar 10, 2016)

Toronto area (Pickering). PM if you like.


----------



## atlas ten (Mar 10, 2016)

Sure

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## aliva (Mar 10, 2016)

Northern Ontario


----------



## francist (Mar 10, 2016)

Vancouver Island, west coast.

-frank


----------



## Slackerzinc (Mar 10, 2016)

East coast here


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 10, 2016)

Do we win a prize ? ....


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi all. No prizes to be won, sorry.


----------



## Cobra (Mar 11, 2016)

New Brunswick


----------

